# Robinson Crusoe



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

Oggi una frase letta in un post mi ronza in testa come un motivetto fastidioso.
Salvare il salvabile

Un anno che ci sto dietro a 'sta roba.
Prima ho dovuto capire se era il caso di provarci.
Poi ho cercato di vedere cosa ci fosse da salvare.
Mi è venuto in mente Robinson Crusoe, la lotta per la sopravvivenza, la distinzione tra ciò che ci è indispensabile e ciò che non lo è e la derivante rinuncia a quanto, sebbene ci sia caro, non possiamo più permetterci.

Una lettura che mi ha depresso la prima , la seconda e la terza volta: non mi è mai piaciuto quel libro, mi stava antipatico proprio lui, Robinson, melensone precisino bigotto... proprio per questo l'ho letto 3 volte: era un capolavoro, evidentemente ero io che non ero in grado di apprezzarlo.
Ogni volta che prendevo in mano quel libro era uno sforzo, non ci vedevo nulla di avventuroso, di coinvolgente, niente che mi facesse sognare.
Ma... quelle pagine mi sono state di grande aiuto, mi ci sono aggrappata come una zattera, proprio nel periodo in cui non riuscivo assolutamente ad essere razionale, in cui mi sentivo completamente in balìa di una situazione che mi era incomprensibile, applicandone gli insegnamenti che avevo capito, noiosamente ripetuti nel libro e che mi avevano dato un senso di oppressione.

Mi sono sentita molto Robinson catapultata in una condizione ostile.
Mi sono sentita molto Robinson... quando svuotava la nave naufragata.
Mi sono sentita molto Robinson quando ha dovuto riconoscere l'impossibilità di ricondurre la sua ad una condizione di normalità e si è adattato.
Mi sono sentita molto Robinson quando cerca di prendere il controllo di una situazione che è assolutamente ingovernabile con il lavoro quotidiano, fino a sfinirsi.
Lui però aveva la consolazione di credere nella Provvidenza, io no. 
Qual'è il punto? 
Che sopravvivere è sicuramente indispensabile... ma ciò che desidero davvero è altro.


----------



## Carola (6 Luglio 2012)

si sopravv è insipensabile ma anche io desidero altro

salvare il salvabile mi sa di cosa..triste


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2012)

non ho capito cosa intendi fare.
lasci o raddoppi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4158 ha detto:
			
		

> non ho capito cosa intendi fare.
> lasci o raddoppi?


adesso mi metto le cuffie. Signora Longari...


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

....mi mancano proprio le parole per dire qualcosa.....quindi taccio.



per una volta


----------

